# Occupational Therapy in UAE



## Aishpish (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi, Iam a registered OT here in the UK, Iam currently doing a masters programme in health and rehabilitation but was looking to work in UAE soon after. I only just qualified this July so I don't have any years of experience under my belt but I don't know if the masters can compensate for that. During my masters I will be working as an OT (less than part time) to retain my skills and also earn a little bit of mo eh. Can someone tell me a bit more about the steps I need to take, or if I can't get a full OT position do they have OT assistant jobs or another route I can take without needing many years experience. I know for examp,e In Singapore they recruit graduates under a two year contract, regardless of experience and it comes with a package ie accomodation, supervision etc. any type of information would be great.
Thanks


----------

